# First spray.



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

New late summer RR seedings .First spray


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

What is it that you planted ?


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

SCtrailrider said:


> What is it that you planted ?


Looks like a fine stand of no-till alfalfa too me.

Larry


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

SCtrailrider said:


> What is it that you planted ?


Yes it is Roundup Ready Alfalfa, Notill planted August 28th. Spraying with 28 Oz, of Roundup PowerMax.


----------

